# 780i wont boot past FF code



## twistedcore (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm looking to get a new board and and I found this in my area.

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/sys/974653406.html

Is it a fixable problem where I could buy it and then fix it and actually use it?

Whats your opinion? Should I just buy a new board or buy this and fix it up?


----------



## Intel_man (Dec 31, 2008)

Don't bother. That guy either needs to throw it away or RMA that thing...


----------



## lion149 (Dec 31, 2008)

Yea FF stands for many things but 99% of the time it means the board is toast. I just had to RMA my 750 for the same code and thats what the guy at evga told me.


----------



## WhiteFireDragon (Dec 31, 2008)

yup, i wouldn't bother with that because you don't have the diagnostic tools or anything to fix it.

edit: i have a spare EVGA 780i that's sitting around for almost a year now doing nothing. i could sell it to help you out, so PM me if you interested at all


----------



## g4m3rof1337 (Dec 31, 2008)

lion149 said:


> Yea FF stands for many things but 99% of the time it means the board is toast. I just had to RMA my 750 for the same code and thats what the guy at evga told me.



I have the 750i and FF means it's fine, and in the book, FF stands for Boot.


----------



## Intel_man (Dec 31, 2008)

g4m3rof1337 said:


> I have the 750i and FF means it's fine, and in the book, FF stands for Boot.



Well it's better safe than sorry.


----------



## Kornowski (Jan 2, 2009)

lion149 said:


> 9% of the time it means the board is toast. I just had to RMA my 750 for the same code and thats what the guy at evga told me.



Well, he's wrong. 'FF' doesn't mean that there's anything wrong with the board, it means that it's '*F*ully *F*unctional'.

I had a problem with my board where it would POST the FF code, but woudn't BOOT. Turned out that this happens when you have an aftermarket HSF screwed on too tight. I loosened it and it worked. The stop code read-out is an amazing feature, helps to identify the problem so quickly!


----------

